# Left my job to take this one to be told after 2 months I am being made redundant ....



## bk777 (23 Aug 2017)

My wife recently left a full-time 20 hour per week role to take up a part-time 12 hour a week job in a small business as the reduced hours and proximity to our children's school were more compatible with our family life. 

After just 2 months she is being told that things have changed as the company has lost some contracts and that her job will not be there after September. She is very shocked. 
There have been other issues so with this latest development the working environment has become extremely difficult. She just wants to quit, move on and focus on finding another job. 

In this scenario what are her rights in terms of job-seekers benefit if she leaves?

Thanks in advance for any guidance or advice.


----------



## Sue Ellen (23 Aug 2017)

Sorry to hear how she has been so badly treated.  It would probably be best if she waits to be made redundant as she may have to wait 9 weeks to qualify for Jobseeker's Benefit if she leaves of her own accord. The following info was taken from here:

*Disqualification *
You may be disqualified from getting Jobseeker's Benefit for 9 weeks if you:


Left work voluntarily and without a reasonable cause
Lost your job through misconduct
Refused an offer of suitable alternative employment or suitable training - if you have been on a penalty rate of JB for at least 21 days
Are aged under 55 and get a redundancy payment of more than €50,000. The exact length of your disqualification (up to 9 weeks) will depend on the amount of redundancy payment you received.


----------



## bk777 (24 Aug 2017)

Thanks Sue. 

Any other advice appreciated also s the work environment has become very tenuous.


----------



## Seagull (24 Aug 2017)

It might be worth asking if they can make her redundant before the end of September.


----------



## MrEarl (26 Aug 2017)

Hello,

I am sorry to hear about this - very unfortunate.

Has she sat down and explained the position in detail with the employer, pointed out that she has financial commitments and came to work with them in good faith etc.  Then ask them directly if they will make some form of "ex gratia" payment to her, to help compensate her and help her financially while she looks for another job ?

Absolutely nothing to lose and if they are reasonable people, the might do something to help (even if they honestly cannot afford to do much).  They may also be able to help out with some costs (i.e. phone or broadband bills, education and training costs etc.) , which they might be able to absorb through their business tax efficiently, while she is still staff.

Obviously, she should also ask for some paid time off before she finishes up, to go to speak with career advisors, recruitment agencies and hopefully interviews.


----------



## bk777 (30 Aug 2017)

Many thanks for your replies and advice !


----------

